# More Canon announcements coming in 2020



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 20, 2020)

> I have been told that we are going to get product announcements throughout the rest of 2020.
> At the moment, it looks like the end of August for new gear announcements, as well as the last week in September.
> There is likely going to be a November or December announcement too.
> On the docket are two RF mount cinema cameras, a new XC series camera, a new XF series camera, along with new RF lenses and an EOS M announcement.
> It looks like it will be a busy rest of 2020.



Continue reading...


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 20, 2020)

So it's good thatI spent the toy budget for the next few years on the R5 + 100-500, no more GAS


----------



## Twinix (Aug 20, 2020)

Im ready!


----------



## reisi007 (Aug 20, 2020)

Waiting "paitiently" for the EOS M7 (or an EOS M50 with IBIS and R6 like AF)


----------



## Anthny (Aug 20, 2020)

Hopefully an R3/R5s later in the year.


----------



## Philrp (Aug 20, 2020)

reisi007 said:


> Waiting "paitiently" for the EOS M7 (or an EOS M50 with IBIS and R6 like AF)


And an RF mount!!!


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Aug 20, 2020)

A RF 500mm f/5.6 or f/4 would make my mind up to take up the RF mount. But I fear the 100-500 is the current answer till R1.


----------



## Ron in AZ (Aug 20, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> So it's good thatI spent the toy budget for the next few years on the R5 + 100-500, no more GAS


My toy budget will be tied up with the R6, 85 f/2 macro and the 100-500.


----------



## LensFungus (Aug 20, 2020)

Spoiler:
The December announcement is called "The Death of Sony".


----------



## SteveC (Aug 20, 2020)

Ron in AZ said:


> My toy budget will be tied up with the R6, 85 f/2 macro and the 100-500.



An entirely worthy set, even though I have no real interest in any of those.

(See? It's possible for me to recognize that things I don't particularly find useful for to be inherently valuable to someone else. Would that certain others here could do that. No, not addressed to you, Ron, but to certain others.)


----------



## Shane (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm still dreaming about the rumored RF70-135 f2. I would do such a big happy dance if that was announced. I would settle for an RF 135 1.8 gladly though. It seems a little more realistic and may be half the weight haha. New Canon flashes with Rechargeable batteries would be great too. It's a great time to be a photographer haha. I have two R6 on Pre Order and chose them over the R5 to have cash left for glass.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 20, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> So it's good thatI spent the toy budget for the next few years on the R5 + 100-500, no more GAS



Same as you... but GAS will never disappear.

For me it's R5 + 100-500... but then just 'have' to pair it w/ a 2x (so I don't feel left out w/ a 600-1000mm reach). But now that IBIS is a thing, I'm thinking of ditching the 24-105 F4 and going w/ 28-70 F2. But then it will be the next thing...


----------



## jeanluc (Aug 20, 2020)

Maybe they should just concentrate on actually delivering the products they have already "announced". I hope the R5 doesn't become like the D850 a couple years ago, ie one of the best cameras you can never actually find.

Just my frustration showing through ….I have the RF 15-35, 24-70 and 70-200.....these lenses are all crazy sharp on the R, and I just want to see what they can do on an R5. If anybody is sitting on the fence about switching to RF glass, don't think twice. Just do it.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Aug 20, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> So it's good thatI spent the toy budget for the next few years on the R5 + 100-500, no more GAS


Yeah, me too. Just waiting for the 100-500 to show up!


----------



## mpmark (Aug 20, 2020)

thats nice and all but you announced a R5 back in the begining of July that I still cant get cause every camera store doesn't have one, has no clue when theyre getting any either, try and fufill your previous announcements before you start announcing new things. The funniest part is on the Canon sites they have "The wait is Over" No its NOT! lol


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Aug 20, 2020)

Excited for these announcements and the new cinema cameras 

Keep us posted, CanonRumorsGuy


----------



## brad-man (Aug 20, 2020)

Battery powered space heaters?


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Aug 20, 2020)

mpmark said:


> thats nice and all but you announced a R5 back in the begining of July that I still cant get cause every camera store doesn't have one, has no clue when theyre getting any either, try and fufill your previous announcements before you start announcing new things. The funniest part is on the Canon sites they have "The wait is Over" No its NOT! lol


We're still facing a lot of roadblocks from the pandemic and the cameras most likely have different consumer targets and teams working on them. I am sure R5s will start rolling out beginning of September on a FCFS basis.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 20, 2020)

mpmark said:


> thats nice and all but you announced a R5 back in the begining of July that I still cant get cause every camera store doesn't have one, has no clue when theyre getting any either, try and fufill your previous announcements before you start announcing new things. The funniest part is on the Canon sites they have "The wait is Over" No its NOT! lol



Actually would be nice if Canon would announce everything what's coming in the next 2-3 years. Or have a lens roadmap. 
Would be much easier to plan and budget. Obviously they don't want that because people would sit on their money and not spend it now.


----------



## pmjm (Aug 20, 2020)

I have my fingers crossed that the cinema cameras will be announced at the end of August, while I'm still within the R5 return window. Even then, they're selling for $1k over retail on eBay so it might really be worth upgrading if the specs are right.

Got a couple of Aputure 300D II's stuck in the (curently slow as molasses) postal system so I can properly put the R5 through its paces too. What a great year for gear! (and a terrible year for everything else)


----------



## mpb001 (Aug 20, 2020)

I thought that I had read recently that a new M lens would also be forthcoming with a new M body. I think this is important if Canon is going to push the M series because that series is currently lacking, particularly of advanced or faster aperture lenses.


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Aug 20, 2020)

pmjm said:


> I have my fingers crossed that the cinema cameras will be announced at the end of August, while I'm still within the R5 return window. Even then, they're selling for $1k over retail on eBay so it might really be worth upgrading if the specs are right.
> 
> Got a couple of Aputure 300D II's stuck in the (curently slow as molasses) postal system so I can properly put the R5 through its paces too. What a great year for gear! (and a terrible year for everything else)


Agreed! This is a real exciting year for photographers and video shooters. So many options. I was debating between 300Dii & 300x for an additional light myself. The R5 will probably start dropping in resell value once the September wave starts to ship but you could probably still make a little something on selling it to someone who can't wait.


----------



## Whowe (Aug 20, 2020)

mpmark said:


> thats nice and all but you announced a R5 back in the begining of July that I still cant get cause every camera store doesn't have one, has no clue when theyre getting any either, try and fufill your previous announcements before you start announcing new things. The funniest part is on the Canon sites they have "The wait is Over" No its NOT! lol


Well, actually... The wait is over for some of us...


----------



## SteveC (Aug 20, 2020)

Whowe said:


> Well, actually... The wait is over for some of us...



THAT wait is over. The wait for the misbegotten trolling and whining to subside is not.

(And no, I'm not talking about the people waiting for their R5 and understandably upset at the delays, here. I'm talking about the people whose sole purpose in life seems to be to bitch about the video features.)


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 20, 2020)

mpmark said:


> thats nice and all but you announced a R5 back in the begining of July that I still cant get cause every camera store doesn't have one, has no clue when theyre getting any either, try and fufill your previous announcements before you start announcing new things. The funniest part is on the Canon sites they have "The wait is Over" No its NOT! lol


You are only as good as your last product (announcement).


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Aug 20, 2020)

SteveC said:


> THAT wait is over. The wait for the misbegotten trolling and whining to subside is not.
> 
> (And no, I'm not talking about the people waiting for their R5 and understandably upset at the delays, here. I'm talking about the people whose sole purpose in life seems to be to bitch about the video features.)


SteveC, do you dream about video shooters? You seem really bothered by some "video shooter'" criticisms on the latest R5? You know you can have a groundbreaking camera that is still reasonably criticized, right? For instance and obviously, a lot of people complained about the heat limitations for video... Which is valid and something I am sure Canon will get better at as they're still in their mirror-less infancy. I'd also like to see better dynamic range on these small hybrids in the future too. Perhaps a less messy release. Doesn't mean its not an amazing camera, because it is, truly. I ordered initially thinking I'd use it a lot more for video but I am keeping it to have one powerful photography first camera & to use as a B or C camera if I ever need it. They have and also seem to have other products in pipeline that will better fulfill video shooters' need - according to this thread.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 20, 2020)

JIM JIM said:


> SteveC, do you dream about video shooters? You seem really bothered by some "video shooter'" criticisms on the latest R5? You know you can have a groundbreaking camera that is still reasonably criticized, right? For instance and obviously, a lot of people complained about the heat limitations for video... Which is valid and something I am sure Canon will get better at as they're still in their mirror-less infancy. I'd also like to see better dynamic range on these small hybrids in the future too. Perhaps a less messy release. Doesn't mean its not an amazing camera, because it is, truly. I ordered initially thinking I'd use it a lot more for video but I am keeping it to have one powerful photography first camera & to use as a B or C camera if I ever need it. They have and also seem to have other products in pipeline that will better fulfill video shooters' need - according to this thread.



As tiresome as ever.


----------



## reefroamer (Aug 20, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Actually would be nice if Canon would announce everything what's coming in the next 2-3 years. Or have a lens roadmap.
> Would be much easier to plan and budget. Obviously they don't want that because people would sit on their money and not spend it now.


Not to mention how valuable Canon's 2-3-year product roadmap would be to competitors like Sony, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Aug 20, 2020)

SteveC said:


> As tiresome as ever.


Its like you hyper focus on the criticisms and are oblivious to the good that is said. You are a large part of the problem, SteveC. A true "weenie" in your own words.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 20, 2020)

JIM JIM said:


> Its like you hyper focus on the criticisms and are oblivious to the good that is said. You are a large part of the problem, SteveC. A true "weenie" in your own words.



Naaah, your whole "this is a piece of shit but if you're happy with it I'm happy for you" routine is just passive aggressive. As is your amateur psychoanalyzing of people who complain about it.


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Aug 20, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Naaah, your whole "this is a piece of shit but if you're happy with it I'm happy for you" routine is just passive aggressive. As is your amateur psychoanalyzing of people who complain about it.


I think you're reading a little too into this all SteveC. No one is out to get you. No need to curse. I just said this camera was "amazing, truly" and that I literally ordered the camera and will be using it as my main stills camera and as a B cam for video... Relax and don't be so touchy.


----------



## Tremotino (Aug 20, 2020)

Shane said:


> I'm still dreaming about the rumored RF70-135 f2. I would do such a big happy dance if that was announced. I would settle for an RF 135 1.8 gladly though. It seems a little more realistic and may be half the weight haha. New Canon flashes with Rechargeable batteries would be great too. It's a great time to be a photographer haha. I have two R6 on Pre Order and chose them over the R5 to have cash left for glass.


I made a note of the big happy dance. If the FR 70-135 F2 becomes reality. we will be looking forward to your dance on top of that.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 20, 2020)

So far we have rumors of two EF-M cameras (M5 Mark II/M7 & and M50 Mark II), two ILC cameras (both possibly lower end Rebel cameras), and a short list of cinema cameras. Lots left to look forward to .


----------



## PhotoGenerous (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm definitely most interested in seeing how they'll support a flagship M body with new lenses.

Plus whatever the mystery RF adapters are.


----------



## Pixel (Aug 20, 2020)

I would put money on the fast, L glass coming next year prior to the EOS 1R. 
I’m going out in a limb and predicting an RF 300 2.8 in the first half of 2021.


----------



## mangobutter (Aug 20, 2020)

I am waiting for an RF 50 1.8 IS 
Also waiting for an RF 70-200 F4L IS to make me angry about my EF 70-200 F4L IS II purchase... lol. But if it's going to be $1999, then I'm pretty happy to have gotten my EF version for $950. It performs like a demon at all settings.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Aug 20, 2020)

Great news! I can’t wait for RF Cinema Cameras as it might dampen the overheating issues in movie mode around the new R5 & R6 of which I’m sick of hearing

I buy a mirrorless DSLR for shooting quality stills and a few movie clips, 1080 normally, so for those who want to shoot mostly 8K or 4K buy a cime camera because that is what they do best.

Exciting times for Canon shooting both stills and movie creations, but buy the gear that is best suited to your needs and enjoy those abilities but also recognise some of the limitations. Rant over! lol


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 21, 2020)

A series of lenses that would interest me would be of type RF ... L IS (half or full)Macro primes with max apertures between 65 and 75mm that are as compact & lightweight as possible, which could be:
* RF 100mm f1.4 L IS Macro* _____ Note: "*" means either half 1:2 or full 1:1 macro
* RF 135mm f2(or f1.8) L IS Macro*
* RF 200mm f2.8 L IS Macro*
* RF 300mm f4 L IS Macro*
* RF 400mm f5.6 IS Macro*
* RF 600mm f8 L IS Macro*

After some thought, I think that the maximum aperture might have to be a bit lower (58-67mm) for a more "reasonable weight/size" offering of high-magnification primes (0.5x max magnification or more), and wanted to suggest the following possibilities:
* RF 105mm f1.8 L IS Macro* _____ Note: "*" means 0.5x max magnification in Canon-speak or (if possible) full 1:1 macro
* RF 135mm f2 L IS Macro*
* RF 180mm f2.8 L IS Macro*
* RF 250mm f4 L IS Macro*
* RF 350mm f5.6 L IS Macro*
* RF 500mm f8 L IS Macro*

I would be quite happy to buy one or two of these long high-magnification lenses, and mention the various possibilities in case any of them seem good enough to actually be produced.


----------



## Maru (Aug 21, 2020)

RIP Sony


----------



## Czardoom (Aug 21, 2020)

JIM JIM said:


> SteveC, do you dream about video shooters? You seem really bothered by some "video shooter'" criticisms on the latest R5? You know you can have a groundbreaking camera that is still reasonably criticized, right? For instance and obviously, a lot of people complained about the heat limitations for video... Which is valid and something I am sure Canon will get better at as they're still in their mirror-less infancy. I'd also like to see better dynamic range on these small hybrids in the future too. Perhaps a less messy release. Doesn't mean its not an amazing camera, because it is, truly. I ordered initially thinking I'd use it a lot more for video but I am keeping it to have one powerful photography first camera & to use as a B or C camera if I ever need it. They have and also seem to have other products in pipeline that will better fulfill video shooters' need - according to this thread.



Here's the problems, as I - and others - see it.
Yes, you can have a groundbreaking camera that is still reasonably criticized. Only, that's NOT the case here. It performs pretty much exactly as Canon tells us. So, I would consider that UNreasonable criticism. And unlike all the other brands, that also have the same overheating issues, Canon was up front and provided specific information regarding the overheating limits. Better to lie about it, deny it, or just ignore it as other brands do, apparently in the minds of many. 

Is it complaining valid? Is it because Canon is in the infancy of mirrorless? No, of course not. It has to do with Physics. Full Frame cameras have had issues with overheating since video was introduced. Has nothing to do with mirrorless. Has to do with physics. And has a lot lot do with what the camera is designed for. As a series 5 camera, it is designed primarily for the stills shooter. No surprise there. It is designed to have weather sealing as a priority. No surprise there. It is designed to be within certain parameters of size, so no room for a cooling fan, such as Panasonic's huge FF camera. Also, want a faster card to be able to capture that ever increasing resolution video? Oh, didn't know that would also be hotter? Physics.

The reality is, video shooters thought they might be getting a camera with the specs of something that costs a lot more. They found out that there is no free lunch, so to speak. It all comes down to money, as it normally does. And it is easier to blame Canon than admit that they were hoping that they could get expensive video camera performance from a mainly stills/hybrid camera for a lot less money. 

And let's not forget that a lot of the anti-Canon overheating hysteria is almost certainly fueled by the usually well organized Sony crowd. Almost every Canon release is met with a flurry of Anti-Canon "This camera Sucks" videos and posts on forums. They've latched onto the overheating issue since Canon now has IBIS that is better and DR that is equal to their beloved Sonys. 

So, yes, many of us are annoyed. Sorry if that annoys you.


----------



## mpeeps (Aug 21, 2020)

I hope I get my R5 before all these announcements!


----------



## StandardLumen (Aug 21, 2020)

Been trying to decide if I should buy the 15-35 f/2.8 or wait for the 10-24 f/4


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Aug 21, 2020)

Czardoom said:


> Here's the problems, as I - and others - see it.
> Yes, you can have a groundbreaking camera that is still reasonably criticized. Only, that's NOT the case here. It performs pretty much exactly as Canon tells us. So, I would consider that UNreasonable criticism. And unlike all the other brands, that also have the same overheating issues, Canon was up front and provided specific information regarding the overheating limits. Better to lie about it, deny it, or just ignore it as other brands do, apparently in the minds of many.
> 
> Is it complaining valid? Is it because Canon is in the infancy of mirrorless? No, of course not. It has to do with Physics. Full Frame cameras have had issues with overheating since video was introduced. Has nothing to do with mirrorless. Has to do with physics. And has a lot lot do with what the camera is designed for. As a series 5 camera, it is designed primarily for the stills shooter. No surprise there. It is designed to have weather sealing as a priority. No surprise there. It is designed to be within certain parameters of size, so no room for a cooling fan, such as Panasonic's huge FF camera. Also, want a faster card to be able to capture that ever increasing resolution video? Oh, didn't know that would also be hotter? Physics.
> ...


I think this was well put. Thanks for being decent. All criticism is valid but whether you agree with it or not is your choice and you may even think it's dumb criticism which is completely fair. When I mentioned Canon is in their mirror-less infancy, that was not a jab but more of a statement of hope that once they reach later generations, some issues will be ironed out and current offerings refined as one would expect. Perhaps new engineering or cooling solutions that alleviates some of the heat issues bound by physics. And it's the cool down period that is really the hurting point on the R5 to be specific... in my opinion. *Ducks immediately*

Now of course a lot comes down to money but I don't think that was the only factor contributing to the frustrations of video shooters, some of which were Canon only users willing to shed a pretty penny. I also don't appreciate the generalizations that if someone is criticizing Canon, they must be a devout Sony user nor do I appreciate generalizing all video shooters at all... To think every video shooter thinks the same... With that language you would think Video Shooters is one person.

I would agree there are people out there taking advantage of the click-bait issues and exploiting all new camera releases for the sake of clicks & views. Those videos make me nauseous. 

I don't think the DR is quite there yet but it is definitely improved and can work in with a Canon Cinema grade DR quite nicely.

Anyways, I am excited for the R5 and these new releases, especially the DGO sensor on a RF mount cine, and feel really fortunate that I am in a position to get my hands on them.


----------



## landon (Aug 21, 2020)

Canon Cinema Cameras coming in 2020-2021.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 21, 2020)

Czardoom said:


> Here's the problems, as I - and others - see it.
> Yes, you can have a groundbreaking camera that is still reasonably criticized. Only, that's NOT the case here. It performs pretty much exactly as Canon tells us. So, I would consider that UNreasonable criticism. And unlike all the other brands, that also have the same overheating issues, Canon was up front and provided specific information regarding the overheating limits. Better to lie about it, deny it, or just ignore it as other brands do, apparently in the minds of many.
> 
> Is it complaining valid? Is it because Canon is in the infancy of mirrorless? No, of course not. It has to do with Physics. Full Frame cameras have had issues with overheating since video was introduced. Has nothing to do with mirrorless. Has to do with physics. And has a lot lot do with what the camera is designed for. As a series 5 camera, it is designed primarily for the stills shooter. No surprise there. It is designed to have weather sealing as a priority. No surprise there. It is designed to be within certain parameters of size, so no room for a cooling fan, such as Panasonic's huge FF camera. Also, want a faster card to be able to capture that ever increasing resolution video? Oh, didn't know that would also be hotter? Physics.
> ...



I had the same opinion as you until i saw some other reviews. For example a bird photographer who tested the R5. The AF is indeed incredible and the quality of files is amazing / very low noise. But at some point he wanted to shoot some 4K30p HQ video and after having the camera on for some time but without shooting any video before, it only allowed around 3 minutes of video. Not even 8K or 4K60P. Other times 0 minutes.

How is it that you can shoot 30 minutes of 4K30p HQ from cold start but only allows you 3 minutes just by having the camera on and taking some occasional shots? I can't believe the camera overheats THAT much. Seems like an artificial firmware limitation or over protective software. 

Even having the option to shoot 10 minutes reliably would be better than this. It's still great to have the option and the quality but i agree with many that those video modes are totally unreliable to professional use (at least when you are time limited and cannot wait 1 hour between clips).

On the other hand, the normal 4K30p (probably line skipped) was very close in quality and detail to the Sony A7S3, which is a good point. And the high quality 4K mode delivered much better video quality (except at very high ISO).

I just don't understand why we still have the 29:59 minute recording limit when almost every other manufacturer removed it.


----------



## neurorx (Aug 21, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> A series of lenses that would interest me would be of type RF ... L IS (half or full)Macro primes with max apertures between 65 and 75mm that are as compact & lightweight as possible, which could be:
> * RF 100mm f1.4 L IS Macro* _____ Note: "*" means either half 1:2 or full 1:1 macro
> * RF 135mm f2(or f1.8) L IS Macro*
> * RF 200mm f2.8 L IS Macro*
> ...


My hope is that Canon will do a lot more pushing the envelope lenses like the 28-70
F2 it’s nearly perfect lens and nothing else like it on the market. I’m hoping for more like these: Can you imagine a 100 1.4 macro? Or a or.a 135 1.4 IS? These would be market leading lenses that would drive the market.


----------



## landon (Aug 21, 2020)

Hoping: Canon sorting out heating/bug issues.

R6: 4K120p(gimp/crop) 1hr limit: HD24p, 4K24p normal
R5: HD120p, 240p(gimp/crop) 1hr limit: HD24p, 4K24p normal

R200: 4K120p(gimp/crop)


----------



## analoggrotto (Aug 21, 2020)

RF pancake! wider than 35mm please!

If the EOS-M gets a stellar pancake, we should have one for the EOS-RF system.

The joy of being able to carry an R5 around everywhere in a briefcase or laptop bag with a nice super slim lens. Yum!

B&H Is out of stock of many RF lenses, what gives?


----------



## reef58 (Aug 21, 2020)

That is a tough sell if you own an r5 which has 8k features, but they can't be used because of overheating though. I am close to pulling the trigger on the r5, and using it for stills and using my 1dx3 as my video rig. I am nothing to base this on, but I suspect Canon will address the timing issues to get them to a reasonable level. 




Andy Westwood said:


> Great news! I can’t wait for RF Cinema Cameras as it might dampen the overheating issues in movie mode around the new R5 & R6 of which I’m sick of hearing
> 
> I buy a mirrorless DSLR for shooting quality stills and a few movie clips, 1080 normally, so for those who want to shoot mostly 8K or 4K buy a cime camera because that is what they do best.
> 
> Exciting times for Canon shooting both stills and movie creations, but buy the gear that is best suited to your needs and enjoy those abilities but also recognise some of the limitations. Rant over! lol


----------



## ctk (Aug 21, 2020)

I was waiting for the RF 50 1.8 but now I want to see what's up with this IBIS equipped M camera


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 21, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> RF pancake! wider than 35mm please!
> 
> If the EOS-M gets a stellar pancake, we should have one for the EOS-RF system.
> 
> ...


If you have a new R5, you are likely to buy a lens or two to go with it. I sure did.


----------



## DBounce (Aug 21, 2020)

brad-man said:


> Battery powered space heaters?



The funny thing is Canon is lying about the overheating. The R5 can shoot 8K raw without issue. The overheating warning is driven purely by a timer. Actual *temperature has nothing to do with it*. Pull the internal coin cell battery and the timer is reset. Nothing to do with temperature at all. I’ve personally shot 8 hours straight with the R5 in 4K HQ and the body while warm was never uncomfortable to the touch. It’s all just deliberate firmware timer crippling to segment this amazing body from the Cinema line.
Here’s a link to where a user pulled the battery while constantly monitoring the cameras with a thermal imager.

Canon did it, they made a mirrorless that can shoot all day long in 8K raw... without overheating... and then they purposely crippled it.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Aug 21, 2020)

Waiting impatiently for some real RF superteles, not slow rubbish. Where's the 500 f/4 and 300 f/2.8 as well as a 200-600 f/4.5-6.3


----------



## fingerstein (Aug 21, 2020)

I hope they will release a heatsink on steroids without timer. Take my money, Canon!


----------



## Jack Jian (Aug 21, 2020)

Anthny said:


> Hopefully an R3/R5s later in the year.


R3 to replace RP at the same price point with DPAF II, present R's video capability with dual SD and at least 7 - 8 fps burst. I'll be among the happiest man.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 21, 2020)

DBounce said:


> The funny thing is Canon is lying about the overheating. The R5 can shoot 8K raw without issue. The overheating warning is driven purely by a timer. Actual *temperature has nothing to do with it*. Pull the internal coin cell battery and the timer is reset. Nothing to do with temperature at all. I’ve personally shot 8 hours straight with the R5 in 4K HQ and the body while warm was never uncomfortable to the touch. It’s all just deliberate firmware timer crippling to segment this amazing body from the Cinema line.
> Here’s a link to where a user pulled the battery while constantly monitoring the cameras with a thermal imager.
> 
> Canon did it, they made a mirrorless that can shoot all day long in 8K raw... without overheating... and then they purposely crippled it.


Since it has already been shown that there is no thermal conductor linking the sensor/processor/CFexpress card to the exoskeleton, any external thermal imaging is pointless and will yield no useful information. If the camera(s) have been programmed to be overly cautious concerning heat build up, I would guess that it will be corrected by Canon. If not, then the life of the electronics in cameras run continuously will be greatly reduced. Just sayin'...


----------



## CvH (Aug 21, 2020)

jeanluc said:


> Maybe they should just concentrate on actually delivering the products they have already "announced". I hope the R5 doesn't become like the D850 a couple years ago, ie one of the best cameras you can never actually find.
> 
> Just my frustration showing through ….I have the RF 15-35, 24-70 and 70-200.....these lenses are all crazy sharp on the R, and I just want to see what they can do on an R5. If anybody is sitting on the fence about switching to RF glass, don't think twice. Just do it.



I have the EF16-35, 24-70, 70-200 and 100-400. It will be too costly to migrate to the RF version.


----------



## DBounce (Aug 21, 2020)

brad-man said:


> Since it has already been shown that there is no thermal conductor linking the sensor/processor/CFexpress card to the exoskeleton, any external thermal imaging is pointless and will yield no useful information. If the camera(s) have been programmed to be overly cautious concerning heat build up, I would guess that it will be corrected by Canon. If not, then the life of the electronics in cameras run continuously will be greatly reduced. Just sayin'...


Just saying Canon states unlimited recording with external recorder, per the ProATV Canon interview. The thermal readings are the same as the EXIF data captured in the JPEG stills and lastly, someone actually witnessed the overheat warning trigger in 4C in a refrigerator, with a reading of 30C internal. The temperature has nothing to do with the so called “overheat warning”... it’s actually just a cripple warning. Nothing more.


----------



## Jack Jian (Aug 21, 2020)

Mr Majestyk said:


> Waiting impatiently for some real RF superteles, not slow rubbish. Where's the 500 f/4 and 300 f/2.8 as well as a 200-600 f/4.5-6.3


So you want all of these along with the excellent bodies in just 2 years? Are you even serious? Who else have done all these things from ground up in under 2 years?

I mean, let's cultivate patience.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 21, 2020)

DBounce said:


> The funny thing is Canon is lying about the overheating. The R5 can shoot 8K raw without issue. The overheating warning is driven purely by a timer. Actual *temperature has nothing to do with it*. Pull the internal coin cell battery and the timer is reset. Nothing to do with temperature at all. *I’ve personally shot 8 hours straight with the R5 in 4K HQ* and the body while warm was never uncomfortable to the touch. It’s all just deliberate firmware timer crippling to segment this amazing body from the Cinema line.
> Here’s a link to where a user pulled the battery while constantly monitoring the cameras with a thermal imager.
> 
> Canon did it, they made a mirrorless that can shoot all day long in 8K raw... without overheating... and then they purposely crippled it.


++++ I’ve personally shot 8 hours straight with the R5 in 4K HQ and the body while warm was never uncomfortable to the touch.
A.M.: 8 hours straight in 4kHQ... are you sure?


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 21, 2020)

Jack Jian said:


> So you want all of these along with the excellent bodies in just 2 years? Are you even serious? Who else have done all these things from ground up in under 2 years?
> 
> I mean, let's cultivate patience.



In fairness, the EF 300mm 2.8L IS II is getting towards its replacement time. I'm pretty certain an R1 would come with an RF supertele, and the 300mm 2.8 is a great candidate for a smaller sports supertelephoto. 

Would love to own an R1 and RF 300mm 2.8L in a year or two.


----------



## visionrouge.net (Aug 21, 2020)

Still waiting Canon to explain the fake overheating logo that shut down their R5.

Removing the battery cell that hold the time gives plenty f of extra recording time. The overheating shutdown is completely fake and only based on time.


----------



## stevensteven (Aug 21, 2020)

Sorry for my ignorance but, what exactly is the battery cell ? I would love to me able to reset my recording limit in case of emergency !!


----------



## visionrouge.net (Aug 21, 2020)

This tiny cell that keep the time and other parameters when the camera battery is removed.

When the camera overheat and you remove the battery, the camera keep you waiting for a fake "cool down time"
But if you remove this battery cell (and so the time is also lost) suddenly, you can shoot again!!!

The camera actually cool down in about 5mn instead of fake 2 hours wait.

All the readings also shows that the CF card or the sensor are not the main heat producer.

Now, I would love to hear what these youtube review think about that...

You can see the cell on this picture. It's on the processor board, on the sensor side, so you need to remove both last board to do it.


----------



## stevensteven (Aug 21, 2020)

Oh wow, thanks for the explanation. That at the same time good news and bad news. Good news cause it looks like this how debacle could be fixed by firmware, bad news because now we can assume canon purposely limited the camera and won’t solve it for us.
but then does this mean that removing the cell battery also resets the custom shooting modes programmed by the user and essentially resets the camera to factory default?
is It difficult to remove? any tools required?
cheers

edit: never mind, impossible to remove it during a run and gun shoot lol


----------



## fingerstein (Aug 21, 2020)

stevensteven said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but, what exactly is the battery cell ? I would love to me able to reset my recording limit in case of emergency !!


 Read this article: https://www.eoshd.com/8k/removing-i...t-timer-are-canons-pants-now-completely-down/


----------



## visionrouge.net (Aug 21, 2020)

stevensteven said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but, what exactly is the battery cell ? I would love to me able to reset my recording limit in case of emergency !!


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 21, 2020)

If the artificial thermal limitations are true it's quite sad and I understand the anger about it.
Canon could have the best photo and video camera on the whole market in one body but they choose not to.

It is also good news because maybe they will improve it in firmware.


----------



## analoggrotto (Aug 21, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> If you have a new R5, you are likely to buy a lens or two to go with it. I sure did.


Sigh... I'm in the back 10% of a waiting list. But i have an RF50 here with me now as I monitor my EF 50L's ebay auction. I just think ann R5+Pancake RF lens would be great for light travel.


----------



## canonnews (Aug 21, 2020)

visionrouge.net said:


> This tiny cell that keep the time and other parameters when the camera battery is removed.
> 
> When the camera overheat and you remove the battery, the camera keep you waiting for a fake "cool down time"
> But if you remove this battery cell (and so the time is also lost) suddenly, you can shoot again!!!


There's several other factors that Canon could be accounting for.

The theory that the timer is simply set as already been debunked many times by people popping their R5's into the freezer and the 2 hours goes down to 25 minutes if it was a straight timer, the time obviously would not change. However, don't expect THAT narrative from the source of this nonsense.

it is temperature based, but it's probably attempting to allow for ambient and external cooldown based upon the actual camera being .. well, not in pieces and in open air (such as how this test is performed). The thermal differences between an enclosed sealed container and open air are just a TAD bit different.. Canon has to minimize the external shell heat - it's not as simple as people are making this out to be. The external surface of the camera cannot exceed 48C, and the sensor itself cannot exceed ... oh, if I had to guess probably somewhere around 50C without a dramatic dynamic range and noise impact.

That all being said, the software does seem to be overly conservative. To claim it's deliberate is wrapping the tin foil too tightly because there's too many variables at play here.


----------



## DBounce (Aug 21, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> ++++ I’ve personally shot 8 hours straight with the R5 in 4K HQ and the body while warm was never uncomfortable to the touch.
> A.M.: 8 hours straight in 4kHQ... are you sure?


Well I started streaming @8am and finished streaming @4pm so yes I’m pretty sure. And I’ve been doing this every day. I have been testing the R5 as a replacement for my Blackmagic Micro Studio Cameras. So one of my 4 shots is now the R5. But all cameras roll continuously. 
Here’s what no surprise... the R5... like all Pro Canon bodies, just works. It doesn’t have a additional thermal pads or a heat sink, because Canon figured out a way to keep thermals under control, so that they were not needed. The Canon Engineering team designed a great camera... then for some reason a decision was made to add a timer that would cripple it. Deliberately cripple what is probably the most amazing mirrorless camera ever crafted. I find that absolutely infuriating. *OVERHEATING IS FAKE!*


----------



## visionrouge.net (Aug 21, 2020)

canonnews said:


> The theory that the timer is simply set as already been debunked many times by people popping their R5's into the freezer and the 2 hours goes down to 25 minutes if it was a straight timer, the time obviously would not change.


Could you share the link to this? Or it's another "noise"


----------



## DBounce (Aug 21, 2020)

canonnews said:


> There's several other factors that Canon could be accounting for.
> 
> The theory that the timer is simply set as already been debunked many times by people popping their R5's into the freezer and the 2 hours goes down to 25 minutes if it was a straight timer, the time obviously would not change. However, don't expect THAT narrative from the source of this nonsense.
> 
> ...


It overheats in a refrigerator with an ambient temp of 4C and an internal temp of 30c... the cripple is real. I know... I own the R5.

Further more the actual cool down time is 2 minutes. Because there are no super insulated alien technology components in the R5. Just like pretty much everything else on earth... wait a couple of minutes and it cools down. Do you really buy it takes 2 hours for a chip that’s the size of a penny to cool down with no power running to it?


----------



## visionrouge.net (Aug 21, 2020)

DBounce said:


> It overheats in a refrigerator with an ambient temp of 4C and an internal temp of 30c... the cripple is real. I know... I own the R5.


Useless fight with him.
Even in front of evidence, still saying all is normal.

Need to defend Canon, need to defend Canon... my precious...


----------



## canonnews (Aug 21, 2020)

visionrouge.net said:


> Useless fight with him.
> Even in front of evidence, still saying all is normal.
> 
> Need to defend Canon, need to defend Canon... my precious...



Not at all, but funny you create a new account though.


----------



## canonnews (Aug 21, 2020)

DBounce said:


> It overheats in a refrigerator with an ambient temp of 4C and an internal temp of 30c... the cripple is real. I know... I own the R5.
> 
> Further more the actual cool down time is 2 minutes. Because there are no super insulated alien technology components in the R5. Just like pretty much everything else on earth... wait a couple of minutes and it cools down. Do you really buy it takes 2 hours for a chip that’s the size of a penny to cool down with no power running to it?



Ambient trapped air does not cool down in a sealed space that quickly in a sealed space. ambient will slowly rise with an increase of heat based sources, and it will slowly decrease the same and find equilibrium. the fact that you have a delta T of 26C is pretty significant actually especially if the camera mass at a chance to reach 4C. what you don't know is what the processor and card temperatures were at that time. The temperature sensor is not the processor, nor the sensor, but usually an IO interface for the RF communications with the lens. That was at least the initial specifications of that field in the EXIF.

Also the theory doesn't make much sense when the camera will record nearly indefinitely without cards which are a significant contributor to heat.

Nor does it explain for instance, the fact that the cooldown times go from 2 hours down to 25 minutes if you seriously cool the camera either. Why? becuase you are cooling the mass, which in turn cools down the ambient trapped air inside of the camera quicker, thus also cooling down everything else.

There is more to it than what you suggest but think what you may.

I have repeatedly stated there seems to be something fishy about the software. Most cameras don't attempt to predict your future record times,etc. and it seems like that it is based upon assumptions that may or may not fit in with all environmental factors. There's also this looming european rules going into effect for low temperature handling of equipment - but to be honest, this has been stated by people, but I could neither confirm or deny it's existance. But apparently it was supposed to go in 2021.

My point is, you can't say it's deliberate because you, in fact do not (and neither do I) have all the facts on the matter.

But if you go out looking for "deliberate crippling", you can find them in just about anything these days if you have the right confirmation bias.

Edit:

Roger from lensrentals weighed in on this as well.






Re: Removing R5 internal battery resets overheat timer: Canon EOS R Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


Expert news, reviews and videos of the latest digital cameras, lenses, accessories, and phones. Get answers to your questions in our photography forums.




www.dpreview.com





I consider Roger a pretty trusted unbiased resource, unlike someone for instance who has an axe to grind, like Andrew.


----------



## Joules (Aug 21, 2020)

canonnews said:


> Ambient trapped air does not cool down in a sealed space that quickly in a sealed space.


It's almost like trapping air in some form of pockets (Let's say, between fabric or layers of clothing) makes for a great insulation 

Nonetheless, if you have the link at hand to your source for how the time to fully cool down is affected by putting the camera in a fridge or freezer it would be nice if you could post it. I have seen a video where a guy tested record times and put the camera into a fridge between recordings to reset it, but that wasn't actually part of his experiment so not useful to make any deductions.


----------



## visionrouge.net (Aug 21, 2020)

canonnews said:


> Not at all, but funny you create a new account though.


I have created my account in July, 16. The camera has been released in July 30. 

What is your point?


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 21, 2020)

Joules said:


> It's almost like trapping air in some form of pockets (Let's say, between fabric or layers of clothing) makes for a great insulation
> 
> Nonetheless, if you have the link at hand to your source for how the time to fully cool down is affected by putting the camera in a fridge or freezer it would be nice if you could post it. I have seen a video where a guy tested record times and put the camera into a fridge between recordings to reset it, but that wasn't actually part of his experiment so not useful to make any deductions.








R5 artificial time limit


https://www.eoshd.com/news/chinese-user-modifies-canon-eos-r5-to-improve-heat-management-but-finds-artificial-firmware-time-limit/Title edited to r...



www.fredmiranda.com


----------



## visionrouge.net (Aug 21, 2020)

canonnews said:


> I consider Roger a pretty trusted unbiased resource, unlike someone for instance who has an axe to grind, like Andrew.


This Chinese guy experiment shows something that it need to be noticed.
Even if the camera is open during the experiment, and, obviously, the cooling will be easier this way.
It shows that the picture EXIF file temperature is the same than the actual body temperature at its hottest point.

With this in mind, you have to link to Andrew fridge experiment, and see how "conservative" the cooling down recovery time is.
All the pictures shows a EXIF temperature that do not change for 50mn, still, the camera is locked down and can't record video.

But using an external recorder shows temperature way higher than this... and the camera still record.

Is it a bug or a feature?


----------



## canonnews (Aug 21, 2020)

Joules said:


> It's almost like trapping air in some form of pockets (Let's say, between fabric or layers of clothing) makes for a great insulation
> 
> Nonetheless, if you have the link at hand to your source for how the time to fully cool down is affected by putting the camera in a fridge or freezer it would be nice if you could post it. I have seen a video where a guy tested record times and put the camera into a fridge between recordings to reset it, but that wasn't actually part of his experiment so not useful to make any deductions.


yeah it was part of my writeup on all this nonsense.









Chinese engineer updates the EOS R5


In a Baidu post, a Chinese engineer takes apart an EOS R5 and finds some curious problems with heat management. From the images, the CPU and memory, while they get hot, do not have a direct path to the magnesium shell from the top as there is a daughterboard sitting in between the path. While...



www.canonnews.com


----------



## canonnews (Aug 21, 2020)

visionrouge.net said:


> This Chinese guy experiment shows something that it need to be noticed.
> Even if the camera is open during the experiment, and, obviously, the cooling will be easier this way.
> It shows that the picture EXIF file temperature is the same than the actual body temperature at its hottest point.


Yes, the ARM CPU's in the system are probably designed to cut off at around 60C to prevent significant problems with the camera.
Canon knows the thermal coefficients and how much they can run the camera, especially if they are indeed limited on sensors.

If canon had a bazillion temp sensors in there they could more reliably judge the temperature. What I suspect is that they have very few, and are making some judgment calls based upon what they feel is nominal operation. In other words - assumption if temp here hits x degrees for so long, then this should be around n degrees and this should be y degrees, and if so, it takes on average n minutes for everything to cool down.

Canon may also shutdown the camera when they think that stills will be impacted and not necessarily only video. No idea.

We really don't know all the factors Canon is considering in this. Andrew doesn't have an objective cell in his body for this, and nor any technical knowledge or background. He's jumping wildly to assumptions without all the facts. To be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if he gets contacted by a Canon lawyer. While reporting his findings is one thing, accusing Canon of criminal behavior is another.


----------



## StandardLumen (Aug 21, 2020)

I think it's very possible that Canon knows something we don't about the overheating issues, and even if there is some sort of internal timer rather than actual temperature reading, this may be based on some sort of judgment call for how much heat they expect to build up within the system over time.

With that said, among the people who think that Canon is deliberately crippling the camera, the assumption seems to be that it is specifically to avoid cannibalizing the cinema line. If they think that having 8K in a mirrorless body will keep people from buying the cinema cams, isn't the logical solution to that just to make 8K cinema cameras? The fact that the rumored new additions to the cinema cam line are 4K, combined with the fact that we know Canon has a good 8K sensor available, appears to indicate they think many cinema cam customers are happy with 4K for now.

Alternatively, if indeed Canon is "intentionally crippling" the R5, maybe there's another explanation? They can't keep up with demand for the R5 right now, and even most RF lenses are currently sold out, despite the overheating issues. Maybe Canon is just waiting for supply to catch up with demand before releasing a firmware update that will add new features and fix existing issues?

Just thinking out loud, so to speak.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 21, 2020)

DBounce said:


> The funny thing is Canon is lying about the overheating. The R5 can shoot 8K raw without issue. The overheating warning is driven purely by a timer. Actual *temperature has nothing to do with it*. Pull the internal coin cell battery and the timer is reset. Nothing to do with temperature at all. I’ve personally shot 8 hours straight with the R5 in 4K HQ and the body while warm was never uncomfortable to the touch. It’s all just deliberate firmware timer crippling to segment this amazing body from the Cinema line.
> Here’s a link to where a user pulled the battery while constantly monitoring the cameras with a thermal imager.
> 
> Canon did it, they made a mirrorless that can shoot all day long in 8K raw... without overheating... and then they purposely crippled it.




Still waiting on those links to the used R5s...


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 21, 2020)

canonnews said:


> Andrew doesn't have an objective cell in his body for this, and nor any technical knowledge or background. He's jumping wildly to assumptions without all the facts. To be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if he gets contacted by a Canon lawyer. While reporting his findings is one thing, accusing Canon of criminal behavior is another.



This.

I can't believe people keep citing this guy as some kind of valid reference for anything except pointless drama.


----------



## mpmark (Aug 21, 2020)

Whowe said:


> Well, actually... The wait is over for some of us...



good for you


----------



## oXo_se (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm still waiting for a RF MP-65/2,8 1-5x with autofocus, IS and working IBIS that works with my R5


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 21, 2020)

DBounce said:


> Well I started streaming @8am and finished streaming @4pm so yes I’m pretty sure. And I’ve been doing this every day. I have been testing the R5 as a replacement for my Blackmagic Micro Studio Cameras. So one of my 4 shots is now the R5. But all cameras roll continuously.
> Here’s what no surprise... the R5... like all Pro Canon bodies, just works. It doesn’t have a additional thermal pads or a heat sink, because Canon figured out a way to keep thermals under control, so that they were not needed. The Canon Engineering team designed a great camera... then for some reason a decision was made to add a timer that would cripple it. Deliberately cripple what is probably the most amazing mirrorless camera ever crafted. I find that absolutely infuriating. *OVERHEATING IS FAKE!*



2.5 hours is what others were reporting with battery grip attached. 4 hours external recording with no cards in NTSC. 8 hours is a news...





__





Canon EOS R5 firmware update coming soon, RAW light to be added? [CR2]


Yep, being down for 6 days is bad. Like Garmin I am sure Canon will recover. Yeah I hope so too...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 21, 2020)

oXo_se said:


> I'm still waiting for a RF MP-65/2,8 1-5x with autofocus, IS and working IBIS that works with my R5


It’s not getting cold down here yet.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 21, 2020)

mpmark said:


> thats nice and all but you announced a R5 back in the begining of July that I still cant get cause every camera store doesn't have one, has no clue when theyre getting any either, try and fufill your previous announcements before you start announcing new things. The funniest part is on the Canon sites they have "The wait is Over" No its NOT! lol




Well, it appears that B&H are shipping them out as fast as they get them, first come first server....try one there maybe?

B&H R5 Canon camera for sale

HTH,

cayenne


----------



## nchoh (Aug 21, 2020)

visionrouge.net said:


> When the camera overheat and you remove the battery, the camera keep you waiting for a fake "cool down time"
> But if you remove this battery cell (and so the time is also lost) suddenly, you can shoot again!!!



Yes, you can continuing shooting by bypassing the protection features, but you will likely kill your camera by operating your camera at high temps. Enough information has been posted by CanonNews explaining everything.



> The camera actually cool down in about 5mn instead of fake 2 hours wait.



If heat is being generated in the camera and you don't feel the heat through the body that means that the heat dissipation through the body is very minimal, so the long wait is not fake.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 21, 2020)

nchoh said:


> Yes, you can continuing shooting by bypassing the protection features, but you will likely kill your camera by operating your camera at high temps. Enough information has been posted by CanonNews explaining everything.
> 
> If heat is being generated in the camera and you don't feel the heat through the body that means that the heat dissipation through the body is very minimal, so the long wait is not fake.



Why confuse these people with logic? Canon bad, end of story as far as they're concerned. You're just going to break their concentration on their mantra if you keep throwing logical arguments at them, and they'll resent it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 21, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Still waiting on those links to the used R5s...











canon r5: Search Result | eBay


Buy and sell electronics, cars, fashion apparel, collectibles, sporting goods, digital cameras, baby items, coupons, and everything else on eBay, the world's online marketplace



www.ebay.com





Sold listings are an impressive rebuttal against the bullshit. With an average sold price of $5,400 I don't know of another mass market camera that has sold for so much above list price.








canon r5 for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for canon r5 at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com


----------



## jeanluc (Aug 21, 2020)

Chz said:


> I have the EF16-35, 24-70, 70-200 and 100-400. It will be too costly to migrate to the RF version.


I agree, not cheap at all. I did it slowly when the F2.8's were released, since I figured when the R5 came along lenses may be harder to get. Looks like this is true with the 15-35, not so much the others. So now I just need an R5 lol. And the RF's will probably drop a little in price, but I bet not much and very slowly.

There is nothing wrong with using those EF's on an R body, they work very well too!


----------



## Maru (Aug 21, 2020)

yeah EF L lenses are enough for most of the people


----------



## SteveC (Aug 21, 2020)

jeanluc said:


> I agree, not cheap at all. I did it slowly when the F2.8's were released, since I figured when the R5 came along lenses may be harder to get. Looks like this is true with the 15-35, not so much the others. So now I just need an R5 lol. And the RF's will probably drop a little in price, but I bet not much and very slowly.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with using those EF's on an R body, they work very well too!



I came into this recently enough to try to futureproof myself. The R5 is my *first* full frame camera--my others are an M50 and M6-II plus a T6i that's now dedicated for a single purpose. Knowing I'd go full frame when Canon released something I like (and the R5 was almost exactly what I was waiting for), I stopped buying APS-C (except native M) a couple of years ago. No issues with buying EF though, as I don't mind adapters (and they will work on both R and M cameras). I did get the 100-400 II L fairly recently, fully expecting to adapt it to both cameras (and I have). So when the R5 came out I found myself holding that 100-400 plus three very definitely non-L prime lenses (40mm pancake, 50 f/1.4, 85 f/1.8) as the only lenses I could use on the camera. I had thoughts of buying the EF 16-35 mm (either f ratio), I ended up with an RF 15-35 f/2.8 L and an even deeper sucking chest wound in my finances. Still have no mid-range zoom though! (24-105 f/4L on backorder order from the refurb shop--comes with an RP accessory for super cheap.) I'm able to end up with two out of three of my zooms as RF, really, only because I got here late and don't have a lot of legacy glass.

Folks who've been around for a while have much bigger problems transitioning--but only if they really think they have to. The adapters work perfectly.

EF lenses may not see much _development_ from here on out, but I don't see the existing models going away for at least 5 years or more, as they are useful on EVERY Canon ILC. I certainly don't consider them obsolete!


----------



## RobbieHat (Aug 21, 2020)

Here is my wishlist for upcoming products. 

R5s - or whatever the high MP, no AA filter option is going to be called. Will add this body in a heartbeat to my R5 currently on order (backorders need to speed up)
Lenses - Fast ultra wide angle. Would love a 12-24 f2.0 (but anything 2.8 or faster will be an instant buy). I would prefer something wider than 15-35 and would take a 14mm fast prime or wider for a fast UWA could be a game changer for my type of photography (landscape and astro). 
70-200 f4 - already in the pipeline and this is an instant buy upon release.
Big Whites in RF mount - I have a 600mm f4 vII. Looking to upgrade/replace that lens with something similar that is RF native and hopefully much lighter. Also looking forward to using the RF extenders on this super-telephoto lens natively. 

Those are my wish list items. Will buy them all upon release and hopefully it won't be much longer than the next 12 months. 

Bob


----------



## canonnews (Aug 22, 2020)

RobbieHat said:


> Here is my wishlist for upcoming products.
> 
> R5s - or whatever the high MP, no AA filter option is going to be called. Will add this body in a heartbeat to my R5 currently on order (backorders need to speed up)
> Lenses - Fast ultra wide angle. Would love a 12-24 f2.0 (but anything 2.8 or faster will be an instant buy). I would prefer something wider than 15-35 and would take a 14mm fast prime or wider for a fast UWA could be a game changer for my type of photography (landscape and astro).
> ...


I will take your wish list and swap in there a 14-35mm F4L IS USM. a 2.0 would be too big, costly and impractical for me personally. I'd also like it to go to 35mm so it's more of a walk around versus swapping all the time.


----------



## canonnews (Aug 22, 2020)

Chz said:


> I have the EF16-35, 24-70, 70-200 and 100-400. It will be too costly to migrate to the RF version.


actually get the drop in filter EF/RF adapter and actually SAVE money by upgrading to an RF camera.


----------



## analoggrotto (Aug 22, 2020)

Jack Jian said:


> So you want all of these along with the excellent bodies in just 2 years? Are you even serious? Who else have done all these things from ground up in under 2 years?
> 
> I mean, let's cultivate patience.



RF started not with a camera but with release of a 50mm F1.2 heavier than it's DSLR counterpart with more elements in more groups, bucking the compact lens mirror less lens theme outright and doubling down with an unprecedented F2.0 zoom lens. Thats guts!


----------



## brad-man (Aug 22, 2020)

DBounce said:


> The funny thing is Canon is lying about the overheating. The R5 can shoot 8K raw without issue. The overheating warning is driven purely by a timer. Actual *temperature has nothing to do with it*. Pull the internal coin cell battery and the timer is reset. Nothing to do with temperature at all. I’ve personally shot 8 hours straight with the R5 in 4K HQ and the body while warm was never uncomfortable to the touch. It’s all just deliberate firmware timer crippling to segment this amazing body from the Cinema line.
> Here’s a link to where a user pulled the battery while constantly monitoring the cameras with a thermal imager.
> 
> Canon did it, they made a mirrorless that can shoot all day long in 8K raw... without overheating... and then they purposely crippled it.


Perhaps a finer wordsmith than I may be more convincing...

Roger at DPReview


----------



## SteveC (Aug 22, 2020)

brad-man said:


> Perhaps a finer wordsmith than I may be more convincing...
> 
> Roger at DPReview



He doesn't want to be convinced, he wants to come here and fling poo.


----------



## Maru (Aug 22, 2020)

well i dont have budget/need of R5 but what I see is ...Canon did an excellent job to come up with that camera on that budget and their lenses are marvelous.. we always want everything better than what we have today


----------



## StevenA (Aug 22, 2020)

brad-man said:


> Perhaps a finer wordsmith than I may be more convincing...
> 
> Roger at DPReview



Far from being a better wordsmith.

I'll just say that I think he's onto something. I think he, and everyone that owns the R5 and believes Canon intentionally crippled the camera's video functions to protect their cinema line, should open the camera and pull the battery so that they can record as much 8k video as their hearts desire.


----------



## visionrouge.net (Aug 22, 2020)

Canon, You got served.


----------



## StevenA (Aug 22, 2020)

About the 'Canon crippled the video with a fake overheat warning!' posts in this thread...

Spoiler alert: I don't give two cents that the R5 overheats doing high end video. I care even less if Canon purposely installed software limits to cripple the video.

None of you can point to any camera on the market right now that can do what the R5 can do at the price point it is at. It's simply an amazing camera that no other manufacturer can touch right now. Even with that said, it appears that 'maybe' the R5 is capable of EVEN MORE performance without damaging the sensitive electronics. A very big MAYBE and I'm skeptical. After all, PHYSICS is real!

If Canon has developed a tech that allows them offer high end video without limits who the heck are we to get mad that they didn't give it to us in a sub $4k body? It's their tech. They can release it, sit on it, offer it for a ton more cash, or trickle it out.

Assuming Canon did cripple the R5, here's a mind-bender for you people feeling like Canon pulled a fast one:

Car manufacturers build their cars with the generic wiring harnesses. Every wiring harness already contains the wires and circuits needed for, say, blind spot assist. But you didn't want to pay for it, so you didn't get it even though your car is already capable of it. You angry? 

Yes, I know you're going to say "but Canon PROMISED 8k video in their promotions for the R5!" 

Yup. They did. And they gave it to you at a sub $4k price. You want the fully optioned 'unlimited' model? I guarantee It's gonna cost a lot more than $4k. 

Canon didn't do/isn't doing anything any other manufacturer of any other product wouldn't do or hasn't done.


----------



## Danglin52 (Aug 22, 2020)

StevenA said:


> Far from being a better wordsmith.
> 
> I'll just say that I think he's onto something. I think he, and everyone that owns the R5 and believes Canon intentionally crippled the camera's video functions to protect their cinema line, should open the camera and pull the battery so that they can record as much 8k video as their hearts desire.



I think the only thing Canon did wrong was overmarked the 8k function AND the camera should not require a long recovery time before you can shoot stills (if that is a problem). Just because a mechanical or electronic piece of gear can be pushed farther, it doesn't mean it is healthy for the long term operation of the unit. I wonder how hap[y some of the folks pulling batter and shooting long 8k clips will feel when their cameras have 1/4 or 1/2 the life expectancy of cameras that are used as design. It should be easy for Canon to add firmware that will detect when customers have pulled batteries to extend recording. I shoot very little video and 4k 30p is fine for what I do need, so maybe that is why I am not upset about video unless if impacts the operation of the stills function. 

If a company delivers a camera that meets the defined spec and a user buys the camera with that published spec, it doesn't matter that the device is capable of higher performance. The company has delivered a product to the specified price/capability and the user bought the gear because that met their need regardless if they wanted more. The problem is a lot of people have absolutely no idea what is involved in the concept, design, manufacture, logistics, market and general operation of a company.


----------



## Joules (Aug 22, 2020)

Feels like there's not a single thread that doesn't get derailed by the overheating


----------



## scyrene (Aug 22, 2020)

Danglin52 said:


> the camera should not require a long recovery time before you can shoot stills (if that is a problem).



My understanding is that is never the case.


----------



## canonnews (Aug 22, 2020)

visionrouge.net said:


> Canon, You got served.


all he's basically doing is repeating the same mistakes and talking points as Andrew.

and still completely missing the obvious.

What I find curious is this.




this image shows the sensor rolling in at 50C. That's most likely too warm, and image quality will degrade at that point.

and btw, that is the sensor.. IN OPEN AIR, and again, not trapped air like you would have if a bloody lens was attached (this is why this entire test is so messed, it's not even realistic).

Notice that the image sensor is the hottest thing around it too?


----------



## Joules (Aug 22, 2020)

canonnews said:


> Notice that the image sensor is the hottest thing around it too?


I wonder if that reading could be false. There is an IR filter in front of each camera sensor, right? How do these work - to they absorb IR, or reflect it? If it's the latter, the sensor brightness may come from reflecting something rather than actually heat of the sensor.


----------



## canonnews (Aug 22, 2020)

Joules said:


> I wonder if that reading could be false. There is an IR filter in front of each camera sensor, right? How do these work - to they absorb IR, or reflect it? If it's the latter, the sensor brightness may come from reflecting something rather than actually heat of the sensor.


yeah I don't know, the entire test is flawed.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 22, 2020)

visionrouge.net said:


> Canon, You got served.


the guy is legally illiterate OR purposefully misinterpreting Canon Advanced User Guide:

at two minutes into the video:
says that Advanced user manual in not clear enough in saying that video recording is UP TO 20 min in 8K30 mode and then put this screen up where it says PROMISED: 20 minutes. which is a complete lie. Shame on you, Tony. Sensationalism in its ugliest form.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 22, 2020)

StevenA said:


> About the 'Canon crippled the video with a fake overheat warning!' posts in this thread...
> 
> Spoiler alert: I don't give two cents that the R5 overheats doing high end video. I care even less if Canon purposely installed software limits to cripple the video.
> 
> ...


Agree, but whiners are gonna whine. It’s what they do. You can’t convince a zebra to change his stripes.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 22, 2020)

LensFungus said:


> Spoiler:
> The December announcement is called "The Death of Sony".


This I won't survive... it's just too sad.
Can't stop crying.


----------



## CvH (Aug 22, 2020)

canonnews said:


> actually get the drop in filter EF/RF adapter and actually SAVE money by upgrading to an RF camera.



Yes, I bought the R with a control ring ef-rf adapter as a stop gap while waiting for the R5 last year. 

I will get the R5 when the price level a little in Australia. 

The R is a capable camera for landscape and portrait so it will be my 2nd camera once I acquired the R5, and I think I will sell the 5D3?


----------



## CvH (Aug 22, 2020)

jeanluc said:


> I agree, not cheap at all. I did it slowly when the F2.8's were released, since I figured when the R5 came along lenses may be harder to get. Looks like this is true with the 15-35, not so much the others. So now I just need an R5 lol. And the RF's will probably drop a little in price, but I bet not much and very slowly.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with using those EF's on an R body, they work very well too!



Yes, I have the R with a control ring adapter last year. 

Will get the R5 once the price dropped a little in Australia and we are allowed to travel again. 

I think I will get a fast RF prime instead of replacing my ef collection.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 22, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> canon r5: Search Result | eBay
> 
> 
> Buy and sell electronics, cars, fashion apparel, collectibles, sporting goods, digital cameras, baby items, coupons, and everything else on eBay, the world's online marketplace
> ...




Those are new - Bounce claims there are used R5s flooding the market. I was hoping he could link to one of the many listing he claims so I could add a second R5 to the inventory.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 22, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Those are new - Bounce claims there are used R5s flooding the market. I was hoping he could link to one of the many listing he claims so I could add a second R5 to the inventory.


No most of them are not new retail units, they are unused retail purchased units, basically people flipping them and making a very handsome profit!


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 22, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> No most of them are not new retail units, they are unused retail purchased units, basically people flipping them and making a very handsome profit!




You'd have to follow the discussion.

He was claiming that the cameras were so bad they were being returned in droves and retailer's had scads of used R5s for sale. Models that would have to legally be listed as 'used' at say - B&H for example - that was the cite he was referencing.

I asked him for a link to one. I'm still waiting.

This was right after he spouted some crap with an EOS HD reference..

His quote:

" Moves like this will see canon going out of business. When the R5 was released it was a “number one” seller on BH websites... after the cripple debacle it’s since been reduced to just “top seller” status. Do knew what took its place? The Sony A7S3. There are already used models of the R5 in stock. This is harming Canon. "


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 22, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> You'd have to follow the discussion.
> 
> He was claiming that the cameras were so bad they were being returned in droves and retailer's had scads of used R5s for sale. Models that would have to legally be listed as 'used' at say - B&H for example - that was the cite he was referencing.
> 
> ...


You are missing my point. If you buy one and use it a bit and hate it you have a choice, return it for your money back and a black mark on your retailer account, or sell it for a big profit. Given those choices why would anybody return it to their retailer?


----------



## SteveC (Aug 22, 2020)

Danglin52 said:


> AND the camera should not require a long recovery time before you can shoot stills (if that is a problem).



It's not a problem. If you get the overheat warning you can switch to stills and shoot all day. You can even do some of the other video modes, again, all day.

Apparently shooting stills and those other video modes (that are clearly too passe to matter to the complainers) does bring the camera up in temperature but not enough to cross whatever the overheat threshold. So doing those and then switching to video means you now have a warm camera, not a cool camera, and those hotter modes will trigger the warning sooner because of the head start. THAT is the complaint--stills shooting reduces the video time in the hot modes, not the other way around.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 22, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> You are missing my point. If you buy one and use it a bit and hate it you have a choice, return it for your money back and a black mark on your retailer account, or sell it for a big profit. Given those choices why would anybody return it to their retailer?




I get that.

I'm just asking Mr. Bounce to back up his claim. Simple enough if it's true.

He is a purveyor of all things EOS HD however, so I think I'll see pigs fly first.


----------



## Maru (Aug 23, 2020)

I just need to see a R mkii with good buttons and IBIS {dont add other items to shoot price to 3k}


----------



## Ronny Wertelaers (Aug 23, 2020)

Hoping for the RF 35mm 1.2


----------



## mpmark (Aug 24, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Well, it appears that B&H are shipping them out as fast as they get them, first come first server....try one there maybe?
> 
> B&H R5 Canon camera for sale
> 
> ...



I'm in Canada, altough I do buy quite a bit from B&H, a camera I will not, for starters its costing me about $200 more if I buy from the states, and secondly not sure if this is still the case but in the past Canon has not put "north america" warranty on their products but either US or Canada warranty, so if I buy from the states I am not sure Canon Canada would warranty any repairs. So for these reasons I am waiting to buy at a Canadian store.


----------

